#  Medizinische Befunde übersetzen >   MRT der LWS >

## manfred_graz

Guten Tag, 
habe ein MR-Untersuchung der Lendenwirbelsäule machen lassen da ich unter Kreuzschmerzen die ins Becken und in die Beine ausstrahlen leide.
Bitte nun um Übersetzung des Befundes da ich noch zu lange wegen eines Termines bei meinem Arzt warten muss.
Vielen Dank im Voraus. 
MfG Manfred   *
MRT der LWS*    
  ZD:rezidivierendes LWS-Syndrom, Bandscheibendegenerationen L2-S1, suspekte Bandscheibenprotrusionen L2-S1  *Ergebnis*: 
  1. Im Segment L5/S1 partiell  sequestrierter, zungenförmiger, axial, 1,4 cm, sagittal 1 cm,  kraniokaudal 1,6 cm großer Diskusprolaps mit Impression der Duralsacks  von links ventral und Dorsalverlagerung des absteigenden Spinalnerven S1  im Recessus lateralis links.
  Unbehinderter Austritt der Spinalnerven L5 durch normal weite Neuroforamina.    	Deformierende Spondylosen und  degenerative Diskopathien in sämtlichen LWS-Segmenten, Chondrosen L2-S1,  Intervertebralarthrosen L3-S1. 
  3. In den Segmenten L2-L5  oberflächliche, nach foraminär beidseits ausladende, gemischte  Diskusprotrusionen mit Impression der Duralsacks. Tangierung der  austretenden Spinalnerven L4 und L5 im Recessus lateralis beidseits. 
  4. Normale Weite des knöchernen Spinalkanals. Orthotop gelegener Conus mit normaler Aufteilung in die Filamente. 
  5. Fettige Atrophie der miterfassten kaudalen lumbalen Muskulatur.

----------


## manfred_graz

> Guten Tag, 
> habe ein MR-Untersuchung der Lendenwirbelsäule machen lassen da ich unter Kreuzschmerzen die ins Becken und in die Beine ausstrahlen leide.
> Bitte nun um Übersetzung des Befundes da ich noch zu lange wegen eines Termines bei meinem Arzt warten muss.
> Vielen Dank im Voraus. 
> MfG Manfred   *
> MRT der LWS*    
>   ZD:rezidivierendes LWS-Syndrom, Bandscheibendegenerationen L2-S1, suspekte Bandscheibenprotrusionen L2-S1  *Ergebnis*: 
>   1. Im Segment L5/S1 partiell  sequestrierter, zungenförmiger, axial, 1,4 cm, sagittal 1 cm,  kraniokaudal 1,6 cm großer Diskusprolaps mit Impression der Duralsacks  von links ventral und Dorsalverlagerung des absteigenden Spinalnerven S1  im Recessus lateralis links.
>   Unbehinderter Austritt der Spinalnerven L5 durch normal weite Neuroforamina.        Deformierende Spondylosen und  degenerative Diskopathien in sämtlichen LWS-Segmenten, Chondrosen L2-S1,  Intervertebralarthrosen L3-S1.  
> ...

 Bitte um dringende Antwort ! 
lg Manfred

----------


## josie

Hallo Manfred!
Ich übersetze dir das Ergebnis:
1. Im Segment L5/S1 Bandscheibenvorfall mit Sequesterbildung (Abrutschen von Bandscheibenmaterial in den      Spinalkanal) mit Einengung des Duralsackes (Rückenmark umhüllende Hirnhaut) von links vorne und  Verlagerung des absteigenden Spinalnervs S1 im Spinalkanal li
Der Spinalnerv L5 wird nicht behindert, das Zwischenwirbelloch, durch das der Nerv austritt ist normal weit. 
2. Verformung der Wirbelkörper und altersbedingter Verschleiß der Bandscheiben in sämtlichen LWS Segementen, altersbedingte Veränderungen des Knorpels L2-S1, krankhafte Abnutzung der Bandscheibe L3-S1 
3. In den Segmenten L2-L5 Bandscheibenvorwölbung mit Eindellung des Duralsacks. 
Bedrängung der austretenden Spinalnerven L4 und L5 bds 
4. Normale Weite des knöchernen Spinalkanals. Korrekt liegende Conus med (konisch zulaufende Ende des Rückenmarks) Das Rückenmark liegt korrekt und endet auf korrekter Höhe. Normaler Austritt der Nerven in den Körper. 
5. Fettige Athropie= Schwund der miterfassten Muskulatur der LWS   

> Bitte um dringende Antwort !

 Ein bißchen Geduld wäre schön, wir machen das alle unentgeltlich und in unserer Freizeit.

----------


## manfred_graz

Hallo Josie ! 
Vielen vielen Dank für deine rasche Hilfe.
Tut mir wirklich leid das ich so ungeduldig war.
Machte mir einfach zu viele Sorgen da ich finanziell von meiner Arbei als Dachdecker abhängig bin und Angst habe das ich die Arbeit eventuell nicht mehr ausführen kann.
Danke nochmal ! 
Liebe Grüße Manfred

----------


## josie

Hallo Manfred!  

> Machte mir einfach zu viele Sorgen da ich finanziell von meiner Arbei  als Dachdecker abhängig bin und Angst habe das ich die Arbeit eventuell  nicht mehr ausführen kann.

 Du solltest dich auf alle Fälle einem Neurochirurgen vorstellen, er ist der Fachmann und kann dir sagen, was es für Therapiemöglichkeiten gibt.

----------


## manfred_graz

Hallo Josie ! 
Besten Dank für alles.
Werde mir einen Neurochirurgen in Graz oder Umgebung suchen.
Wünsche noch einen schönen Ostermontag. 
Liebe Grüße
Manfred

----------

